# Advice needed cat keeps scavenging



## scewal (Jan 13, 2009)

My cat is driving me nuts :lol2: but just recently he has stepped up his scavenging act. He has access to dried cat food 24/7 and has half a tin of meat in the evenings. 
But he still gets up on the work top, evades house hold bins as well as dustbins, tries stealing food from plates ect.
He is wormed regularly too.

Please help!


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

cats will be cats XD are they a rescue? if so then it may be harder to get out of them lol but you could try a bit of enriched feeding....piercing holes in containers and putting dry food in there for them to bat around and scavenge from. might draw thier attention away from places you dont want them :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

mine all do this, 
scooby also loves bread, he can now get in to the bread bin..
zingi and tom now know how to get in to cupbards, i found them eating dried pasta and crisps the other day..

all my cats do it, they have lots of food... they are just down right naughty..

ginger LOVES tomatoes, and will eat them at any point (if he gets the chance)


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

scewal said:


> My cat is driving me nuts :lol2: but just recently he has stepped up his scavenging act. He has access to dried cat food 24/7 and has half a tin of meat in the evenings.
> But he still gets up on the work top, evades house hold bins as well as dustbins, tries stealing food from plates ect.
> He is wormed regularly too.
> 
> Please help!


Is he eating his dried food - it may be that he doesn't like it - might be worth changing to a different brand?

Saying that cats will try it on whereever possible. So I would use a water pistol to stop it scrouging off plates and worktops (they are pretty quick learners) and make sure I chose a bin that it can't get into.


----------



## scewal (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for your replies, no he wasn't a rescue, just a down right pig! He hoovers the dried food down, like its his last meal.
He is a big boy with an ever increasing belly. He has even managed to open my big house hold bin by standing on a cardboard box which was out for recycling!

When my 3 year old is having his tea the cat beats my dog to any food that is dropped on the floor!

He too has a thing about bread, peas ANYTHING!
Thanks for your help, my previous cats have never quite been as bad as him for pinching.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Cats really are 'opportunists' and let's face it - any food is better than the rubbish humans feed them :lol:

If you put the same food down to half a dozen cats in separate dishes apart from each other, it's guaranteed that after a few mouthfuls of their own dish, they'll move on to someone else's because someone else's food is always more interesting! :roll:

The water pistol is a good idea to stop them jumping up on worktops, but the rest, as we say in our house, is "damage limitation" - put the cat out of the room when you're preparing food or feeding your child and as Quizicalkat says use a bin that they cannot possibly open, or put something very heavy on top of it.


----------



## adzcarne (Mar 5, 2009)

My cats do this to :lol2:

As feorag says someone elses food is more interesting i feed my cats together and half way through they swap bowls then swap again.

Although getting into the indoor bin is very annoying so I bought a bin by a company called simple human it locks so the cats kids and dogs cant get into it even if it gets pushed over.

They sell them in most big stores like argos etc.

MRS adzcarne


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> mine all do this,
> scooby also loves bread, he can now get in to the bread bin..
> zingi and tom now know how to get in to cupbards, i found them eating dried pasta and crisps the other day..
> 
> ...


My bro and sis in law have 7 cats, and one of them has a major thing for bread. When she was a kitten, they came downstairs one morning to find their brand new loaf had had a 'tunnel' eaten all the way through! Funny thing was, the entire loaf was still standing upright, all the crusts still intact and no crumbs on the worktop :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

he ate a granery loaf in 10 mins last week... scooby that is..


----------



## scewal (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh the lockable bin sounds fantastic. I'm having to feed my two cats in different rooms as the big boy downs his food so fast he pushs the other younger one out of the way and scoffs hers too!

I have been putting him outside each time he has been on the work top or bin but its having very little effect. Knowing my luck the water pistol won't work as he doesn't mind water! :lol2:

It does make me laugh though, he tries to be sly and do it under cover, gives himself away when he jumps off the work top, sounds like an elephant landing!

Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sounds like he needs the "light" biccies for fatcats!


----------

